# RUSSIAN Satellite Just Saw WHAT ABOVE EARTH??.



## The Purge (Feb 12, 2019)

Interesting data for those of us who wondered about the very LOUD BOOMS heard in all corners of our planet!


----------



## sparky (Feb 12, 2019)

them ruskies again.....?

~S~


----------

